# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Moab, Utah?

## tim

Probably not a ski destination, especially in the summer, does anyone have knowledge of things to do in Moab area?

----------


## lps

I believe you are not far Arches National Park. It is really quite spectacular. It is a beautiful part of the country hope you have fun! Bet it is pretty hot out there!

----------


## tim

We're going to Vail tonight where it's very cool.  Then we're off to hot, hot Moab for a few days.

----------


## MIke R

Loved Vail this  time of year ...only lived twenty minutes from it

----------


## MIke R

On your way west to Moab,   Glenwood Springs on  RT  70 has some outrageous natural hot springs to see and sit in...Grand  Junction will be 
 your last big town to get provisions

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Tim - I'm assuming you know all about the mountain biking in Moab, right?

----------


## tim

I had planned to go mountain biking, but one of the folks we came to visit was really into road biking.  He knew a lot of paved bike trails, so I rented a high end Cervelo road bike to ride with him yesterday and today.  The weather was perfect, the scenery spectacular.   Bike rentals must be one of the largest businesses in this area.  The Cervelo rented for $50/day, and it came with strict admonitions not to abuse either the carbon fiber or its paint job.

----------


## tim

BTW. Our friends own and operate the Spanish Valley Vineyards and Winery.  They have numerous excellent wines including a surprisingly tasty cherry wine.  Their wines are served at several local restaurants in addition to on the site of the vineyards.
http://www.moab-utah.com/spanishvalleywinery/

----------


## LindaP

> BTW. Our friends own and operate the Spanish Valley Vineyards and Winery.  They have numerous excellent wines including a surprisingly tasty cherry wine.  Their wines are served at several local restaurants in addition to on the site of the vineyards.
> http://www.moab-utah.com/spanishvalleywinery/



Tim, I am headed out to Utah next week.....going to maybe Arches NP and Canyonlands with our son......did you ever get to Arches NP? May have to look up your friends winery if we are near there !

----------


## MIke R

I have been all over there..Arches NP is awesome...GO

----------


## LindaP

Yes, it looks awesome.....my son has decided to take us on the White rim ( of the Green and the Colorado) around the Island of Sky......we are camping 2 nights, yahoo!

----------


## MIke R

Try and do Devils Garden trail....and eat at the River Grill

----------

